# Burton Apres or Special Blend Utility?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I have black pants and a brown Mission Six jacket. It's really boring colors so I want to get a new jacket. 

Apres : Burton.com

Utility : Utility Jacket - Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call

I'm really stumped so I need some opinions.

thanks,
justin


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the burton coat. I had it on the other day and was going to pull the trigger but I am looking to find it cheaper online somewhere. I just really like the look and feel of the coat. That would be my choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

The utility is one of my favorites jackets, definately my next coat


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Burton that I really like.


----------

